# Help!!!!!please



## Huesoflife (Mar 12, 2013)

Holla LAdies.. I need strong and sincere suggestions about my situation.... Im married for an year and half...let me think of where can i begin to explain...first of all my husband is a lousy guy who never steps out of home he prefers to stay home as he feels he would spend money if we went out..i suggested outing a few times without spending any money but he wudnt do a thing about it.....sometime back he pulled a huge fight on this abused my parents over it and now all my family is worried day by day about this guy of mine...when he gets angry on me frankly he doesnt give a damn i almost moved out of our apt but he threatened he would cancel any/all of my access to our finances which held me back as we have a joint accnt.... 

Secondly he is extremely thinking,breathing about money all the time.....touch wood we earn a pretty decent living (by that I mean pretty good) and I tried telling him that we shud not think overly about money but he would neither listen to me atleast once a blue moon nor would he make me happy on his own...we never went on a honeymoon since our marriage....he never takes me anywhere nor lets me go out with my friends im house arrested.he cant keep me happy for a week in a row.....What do i do??I have tried telling him slowly..tried talking to him dared to moved out on my own but stopped upon his threatening ......... do u guys believe i can make this marriage work plzz help....above all he is extremely verbally abusive and harsh when he gets angry always says he is only right never listens to my point of view..
There is so much more that makes me mad at him but im just controlling my emotions so as to not pull fight unnecessarily plzz advice 
Christine


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Take all he money of yours that is in the joint account, go to a shelter and file for divorce


----------



## Huesoflife (Mar 12, 2013)

How do i go about it....he wouldnt let me do that is there a way i could go legal about it....he'd never understand or listen to me with open ears even once....i feel im stuck and i shud try but part of me has died without having to live for anything in life just him and me in four closed walls all the time


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

If its a joint account then all you need is a withdrawel slip. Dont tip him off just go get the money and hide it in a safe deposit box at a different bank


----------



## portabledorothy (Mar 19, 2013)

No one should ever feel trapped, especially if their partner refuses to listen or compromise. Take the money you have and get out.


----------



## Huesoflife (Mar 12, 2013)

Am equally scared to move forward in life,,im apprehensive about life after divorce how i will be viewed in the society....so many worries ..... i finally get convinced myself that i should adjust but end up exploding outside of home......do you think i can get anyone better or are all guys the same and we girls have to give up on everything....


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Huesoflife said:


> Am equally scared to move forward in life,,im apprehensive about life after divorce how i will be viewed in the society....so many worries ..... i finally get convinced myself that i should adjust but end up exploding outside of home......do you think i can get anyone better or are all guys the same and we girls have to give up on everything....


Where are you from? Saudi Arabia?


----------

